# Pigeon with hurt foot



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Today I saw what I had always dreaded I would see. There was a pigeon with a hurt foot. He kept it up in the air close to his body and was just hopping to get around. He is able to fly well. I'm assuming he will be able to survive well even with this hurt foot. It's the same old story. I can't catch it.

I don't know if it was hit or it's from a disease. I just noticed it today.


----------



## Debadoo (Apr 8, 2005)

oh the poor thing! Have you been able to keep an eye on him? I would hope that if he can fly and eat, he should be ok until his foot heals up.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye,

Not that I'm one to talk, as I've got a pretty "bad" one that I'm keeping an eye
on, but I'd figure out the logistics first, like if he'll do the r&r @ your house (like
do you have what you think you'll need for a place for him to stay and the things you'd need to have on hand for this kind of injury) or will you need to find
a rehabber as in have Plan B worked out incase he needs more attention than
you were able to see at a distance. Then if you have that part figured out, 
take a look @ the various strategies for catching, pick the one you feel most 
comfortable with and give it a whirl. I'm sure he'll be better off from your 
help than without it  .

fp


----------



## Clawsy (May 6, 2005)

Can u try marys trap idea to catch it? I tried that today and it worked very fast...i was also trying a net and that didn't work at all- i found the net just to hard to get close to them as they don't trust me.

I used a supermarket basket instead of a cardboard box, and i had to improvise and use my purse strap knotted to some elastic as a string to pull it down. I must of looked like a real nut. But it worked really good. I hope you have luck catching it.

sorry i dont know the link to her explanition of the trap, hopefully someone does. sorry i jsut realise that you know more about pigeons than me...lol and here i am giving advice  sorry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Here's what Clawsy wants to show you Garye:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8568&referrerid=636

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Today I went to visit the ferals again - once in the morning and once around 3:00. I didn't see the one with the hurt foot. This isn't unusual for me. I'll see a pigeon almost every day for weeks at a time and then all of a sudden, it disappears, only to reappear three or four days later. I don't know why. It happened to this white feral I named Garye. Shows up every day for weeks at a time, then disappears, three or four days later, it reappears. Don't know why. Just the way they are I guess. 

I had been missing Garye for three days now and then today she (yes it's a she) shows up again like as if nothing happened. Charlie had been missing for weeks and then it showed up again today. Now I'm missing Sue, Harry, Polly, and this injured pigeon. Wouldn't be surprised if they all show up again three or four days later.

Yes I name my birds. I've gotten that familiar with them.


----------

